# Cube Shop in Chicago?



## rjvandy (Jul 30, 2011)

I am traveling to downtown Chicago soon and I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere in Chicago inn which there is a physical cube shop. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## izovire (Jul 30, 2011)

rjvandy said:


> I am traveling to downtown Chicago soon and I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere in Chicago inn which there is a physical cube shop. Any help would be appreciated!


 
If you're looking for speed cubes specifically you will not find any stores in North America. The best you'll find is Rubik's brand and if you're super duper fortunate you'll find V-cubes at a random puzzle store in a mall. 

Did you know I opened the first physical speed cube store in North America? It lasted for 7 months and I had to close due to a chain of unfortunate events. I will open another type of store in a couple of years. I would like to start a small Kiosk in Chicago in the future though.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> If you're looking for speed cubes specifically you will not find any stores in North America. The best you'll find is Rubik's brand and if you're super duper fortunate you'll find V-cubes at a random puzzle store in a mall.
> 
> Did you know I opened the first physical speed cube store in North America? It lasted for 7 months and I had to close due to a chain of unfortunate events. I will open another type of store in a couple of years. I would like to start a small Kiosk in Chicago in the future though.





DC PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> If you're looking for speed cubes specifically you will not find any stores in North America. The best you'll find is Rubik's brand and if you're super duper fortunate you'll find V-cubes at a random puzzle store in a mall.
> 
> Did you know I opened the first physical speed cube store in North America? It lasted for 7 months and I had to close due to a chain of unfortunate events. I will open another type of store in a couple of years. I would like to start a small Kiosk in Chicago in the future though.


 
Kiosk in chicago!? *faints*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a store called Marbles: The Brain Store that sells V-cubes somewhere in Downtown. There's also a game store (like board games and stuff) in Woodfield mall that sells v-cubes too. Those stores sell Rubik's brand stuff too.


----------



## rjvandy (Jul 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> If you're looking for speed cubes specifically you will not find any stores in North America. The best you'll find is Rubik's brand and if you're super duper fortunate you'll find V-cubes at a random puzzle store in a mall.
> 
> Did you know I opened the first physical speed cube store in North America? It lasted for 7 months and I had to close due to a chain of unfortunate events. I will open another type of store in a couple of years. I would like to start a small Kiosk in Chicago in the future though.





Thanks for the info! Good luck opening your store!


----------



## rjvandy (Jul 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There's a store called Marbles: The Brain Store that sells V-cubes somewhere in Downtown. There's also a game store (like board games and stuff) in Woodfield mall that sells v-cubes too. Those stores sell Rubik's brand stuff too.


 
Sweet I need some big cubes so I will check out Marbles.


----------



## rjvandy (Aug 14, 2011)

So I checked out marbles in downtown Chicago and the only cube related stuff were v5 for 40.00 , both versions of the v2 and rubiks brand 3x3s. I didnt get any thing but it was nice to at least see vcubes in the store.


----------

